# export display avec X11 ?



## iManu (18 Mars 2003)

Voila, je sais qu'il y a des infos dans pas mal de forums, mais je n'ai jamais réussi à comprendre vraiment...
Alors si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer...

J'ai une station Sun, qui fait tourner un programme qui nécessite Xwindow.
J'ai un joli (plusieurs en fait) Mac, avec X11.
Je voudrais me connecter à la Sun depuis mon Mac et lancer le programme en question depuis mon Mac...
Je lance X11, je fais un rlogin, pas de souci...
Mais après ?
Je crois que y a un export display quelque chose à faire, mais où ? et quand ?
Pis un xhost + ? mais ou et quand idem ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci


----------



## tehem (18 Mars 2003)

tu lance X11
tu ouvre une terminal (dans X11) et tu tape xhost +
ensuite tu fait un rlogin ou un ssh ou ce que tu veux
puis dans ta session rlogin tu fait  
	
	



```
export DISPLAY=IP_ou_nom_de_l_host_client:0.0
```
...si tu utilise (sur le serveur auquel tu te connect) bash ou ksh sinon avec csh ou tcsh c'est  
	
	



```
setenv DISPLAY IP_ou_nom_de_l_host_client:0.0
```

avec IP_ou_nom_de_l_host_client le nom ou l'IP du mac depuis lequel tu te connecte

hop


----------



## iManu (19 Mars 2003)

Ben ça marche pas...
OK pour xhost +, mais quand je tape:
export DISPLAY=IP_du_Mac:0.0
ça répond: DISPLAY=IP_du_Mac:0.0 is not an identifier...
Je suis en ksh sur la station Sun.
Je supose un petit pb de syntaxe, mais où ?


----------



## tehem (19 Mars 2003)

a lala j'ai pas fait ca depuis la fac, moi...

mais je crois pas me tromper sur la syntaxe.

est-ce que ton mac est identife par un hostname (et non une IP) sur ton serveur?...
et puis déja, est ce que ton mac est visible depuis le serveur?

sinon (si ssh est installé sur le serveur) il y a un autre moyen de choper le display du serveur c'est ssh -X (je crois a vérifier dans le man): ca devrait t'eviter d'avoir a utiliser une commande pour exporter le display...


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Mars 2003)

Peut-être en se connectant de ton mac vers ta station sun avec :

ssh -X

il me semble que l'export de display se fait d'office s'il est autorisé sur l'hôte.


----------



## Lupin sansei (19 Mars 2003)

export display ? qu'est ce que c'est?


----------



## tehem (19 Mars 2003)

export display ca permet de recupere sur un poste client l'affichage d'un server.

ici on essaye de se connecter a une station sun qui a un serveur X via un mac qui a X11. ca devrait permettre de faire tourner les applications graphique qui se trouve sur la station sun (et pas uniquement les logiciels en ligne de commande comme le permet telnet ou ssh)

voila pour l'info


----------



## iManu (19 Mars 2003)

Bon, la connection via ssh ça marche pas...
Sans doute pas autorisée depuis la Sun...
Je rame...
Je vais contacter le SAV Sun, ils sont sympas en général, et j'ai bien l'impression que la solution est à chercher de ce coté la (mon TiBook est parfait, lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Je vous tiens au jus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci des réponses


----------



## iManu (20 Mars 2003)

J'ai toujours pas de solution, mais une piste là:
http://oroborosx.sourceforge.net/remotex.html
J'essaie demain et je vous dis


----------



## iManu (21 Mars 2003)

OK, résolu...
Un peu vicieux quand même...
Fallait faire en deux temps:
DISPLAY=Mon_Mac:0.0
puis
export DISPLAY
et ça a marché du premier coup...
Bon, je passe avant avec xhost + depuis le Mac, je sais c'est pas très sur, mais c'est juste pour la session...

Merci à tous


----------



## WS95000 (21 Mars 2003)

Remote Display, cest vraiment un truc ringard aujourdhui


----------



## tehem (21 Mars 2003)

pourquoi?


----------



## WS95000 (21 Mars 2003)

Parce que l'utilisation d'Xwindow est étroite. Hors des domaines particuliers, on ne perd en rien en ne pas l'utilisant.


----------



## iManu (21 Mars 2003)

Vi mais justement, moi c'est un 'demaine' particulier...


----------



## WS95000 (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iManu:</font><hr /> * Vi mais justement, moi c'est un 'demaine' particulier...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai corrigé mon post, on aura du mal à comprendre ton message


----------



## maousse (21 Mars 2003)

un petit article chez o'reilly traite justement la question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est direct la page 2, pour la partie pertinente de l'article


----------



## tehem (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WS95000:</font><hr /> * Parce que l'utilisation d'Xwindow est étroite.   * 

[/QUOTE]

qu'est ce que tu entends par "étroite"?
c'est quoi un utilisation non étroite? qu'est ce qu'il faudrait utiliser a la place?


----------



## WS95000 (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tehem:</font><hr /> * 

qu'est ce que tu entends par "étroite"?
c'est quoi un utilisation non étroite? qu'est ce qu'il faudrait utiliser a la place?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois qu'X-Window est né à une époque où une station de travail coûtait vachement chère et on ne pouvait pas en donner une à chacun. Aujourd'hui, un PC ( ou un Mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) doté d'une bonne carte graphique est une workstation en puissance. Partager une machine pour la raison économique n'est plus de mise sauf peut-être sur les plateformes spécifiques type SGI, et là, c'est ce que j'appel les domaines particuliers. Et si on  partage une machine pour autre choses ? Eur ben, il existe tas de solutions bien meilleures quX11. Il faut savoir que ce dernier est très consommateur des ressources réseau. 

De toute façon, si quelqu'un doit travailler régulièrement sur une application graphique, il n'est en général pas loin de sa machine, alors pourquoi  exporter son display ? A moins qu'il sagisse d'un étudiant qui veut programmer et déboguer à domicile sur une station UNIX de son Fac. Mais admettons que ce nest pas très courant.

En gros, peu nombreux sont les cas où l'utilisation régulière d'X11 en réseau constitue un choix de préférence.


----------



## iManu (22 Mars 2003)

Ben... Chais pas...
J'ai une station Sun et 4 Macs.
Un certain nombre de codes de calcul présents sur la Sun, certain déjà portés sous OsX, d'autres non...
Pour les codes présents uniquement sur la Sun, c'est mieux pour les étudiants de faire du rlogin depuis leur Mac, et ils ont besoin de Xwindow pour faire tourner le code...
Ainsi, je n'ai pas à multiplier les portages, la Sun tourne avec plusieurs personnes loggées dessus et tout le monde est content...
Le seul défaut, peut-être, c'est que l'on surcharge la Sun alors que les Macs sont disponibles (pour le calcul). Mais bon, tant que ça reste raisonnable...


----------



## WS95000 (22 Mars 2003)

C'est clair, pour voir la GUI des applications Sun, on est obligé de passer par X11. Mais, pour tout autre besoin ...


----------



## tehem (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WS95000:</font><hr /> * 
En gros, peu nombreux sont les cas où l'utilisation régulière d'X11 en réseau constitue un choix de préférence.
* 

[/QUOTE]

ok je comprends ton point de vu... ceci dit il y a malgré tout pas mal de cas ou l'export du display est super utile.
il est tres fréquent en entreprise d'avoir un environnement application/dev heterogène. et l'export display rend de nombreux service a cout réduit.

je bosse actuellement sur un gros projet pour une une grosse banque francaise: la moitié de nos serveur sont installés sur des serveurs NT l'autre sur des serveur Unix (essentiellement, la BDD et le serveur applicatif). 
parallelement a ca moi je bosse sur une station NT (dev Java et script shell et perl) mais le resultat de mon travail par directement sur les Unix.
une console telnet ou ssh c'est bien jolie mais pouvoir manipuler mes interface d'administration directement depuis mon poste sans etre obliger d'aller a l'autre bout de la ville pour le faire, simplement parce que j'ai un serveur X sur mon NT et un client ssh, c'est tout de meme super pratique.

et vu que les environnement heterogene sont tout de meme assez courant dans l'informatique de service (pour ma part, c'est mon 4eme projet dans le style) export display conserve un minimum d'interet.

bien sur il existe des solutions genre eXceed, mais elle sont payantes...

j'ajoute qu'en cas d'astreinte de nuit mon ibook, X11 et ssh me permettent de resoudre les alerte rapidement sans avoir a quitter mon appart douillet ... 

bref, pour intervenir a distance sur un serveur Unix, export display c'est la solution la plus simple et la moins couteuse.


----------

